
Tesla releases new software update to visually detect speed limit signs - vladoh
https://electrek.co/2020/08/29/tesla-software-update-visually-detect-speed-limit-signs/
======
foxyv
I've always wanted a feature like this on my car. A GPS geocache or RFID based
system to let me know about current speed limits and speed limits ahead of me.
Often the signs are so far apart on some roads I don't know the speed limit of
the road I turned onto until miles have passed. In addition it would be cool
if my cruise control could adjust for slow downs and my gas pedal could have a
sticky location for the speed limit. Something to make breaking the speed
limit more intentional.

Virtual road signs that my car could read and alert me about would be a great
addition to the ones on the side of the road too. Stuff like upcoming
crosswalks and deer crossings.

